# Thank you craigslist



## CigarRat (Jun 19, 2011)

My wife was searching for a coffee table and came across this... 
Best $30 I ever spent!!! Now I just have to re-season and fill her up! :smoke:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

$30?!?!?!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Major score. There is a similar one in my local Craigslist for over $500 and I don't think it is as nice as the one you got.

 Link


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

wow. Very nice find


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Only $30?!?!?! Wish i lived where you lived and beat ya to it haha


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats a score! I just wonder how much of my stuff is on CL now that I am back over here!? The wife wanted more room in the garage so I told her to park her car in the driveway!


----------



## CigarRat (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah $30. I was floored when I called and they said that. I dont think i've ever drove that fast in my life. On top of that, the woman's husband gave me a 5ct cigar caddy for free. I still can't believe it, definitely the luckiest purchase i've ever made!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice buy indeed.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great find! She's a beauty.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That's insane!! Congrats Brother


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:second::second::second::second::second:


----------



## Wharfrat (Aug 5, 2011)

Holy geebus..why dont I have luck like that. Gratz and have fun filling it


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Great Deal! I am on Craigslist every day and always finding something!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

want to double your money!!!!?? :>


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

n00b said:


> want to double your money!!!!?? :>


hell he could easily triple it.. nice find!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sweet deal Gary! $30 is a great CL find price...I'd not pay anything more than that...as I see CL as a great HUGE yard sale! 

Someone said $500...IDIOTS!!!

Awesome find bro...enjoy!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

That's an awesome deal!


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Serious score, now lets see her all filled up!


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Insane find. Jealous!


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

Good find!! Good thing your wife was looking for coffee tables that day LOL


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

That's an awesome find! It's gonna cost you a ton more to fill it!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome find!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll give you 40 for it. Hehehe

Anyway kidding aside. That is like winning the lottery.
Enjoy


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

n00b said:


> want to double your money!!!!?? :>


I'll triple it!!


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

This must be what happens when wives give husbands ultimatums.

Or when she lets up upgrade to a walk-in.

Fantastic find either way!


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh GAWDD!!! I'd drive to Deerfield Beach for that piece!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*HUGE* Score !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW


----------



## ame16 (May 26, 2011)

Consider me jealous!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

DANG!!!!! Awesome score.....also on Wed. you should recieve some sticks for that nice Humi from the PIF I sent out to you today. Great score!!!


----------



## Stogie ZM (Jul 12, 2011)

Impressive, this person must not have known what he had...You lucky dog.

Stogie ZM
CigarWarehouse.com


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

total score, I have been combing my local for months.
No such luck.


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome Score!!!!! Good things come to those who just know where to look.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

THAT is a kick ass score!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Buy of the Century. Enjoy!! I think it will cost more than $30 to fill it up....


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Great find bro! Can't beat it for $30


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Great score! Congrats, brother! Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Great find! My girlfriends father has something very similar.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

$30?? Very nice find my friend, very nice!


----------



## nanilla (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, no kidding that is awesome


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Give your wife a big thank you for that one - awesome!


----------



## Michael W (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow that's beyond amazing!


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

wow nice find, that gust shows you that you never know


----------



## mcutchins (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Man me to. i'm new to posting stuff. i'm trying to kind out about starting a cigar business. Can you help me?

Thanks


----------

